# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my planted tank



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

hello
i need somme opinions about my 250L planted tank layout, thank's









from Portugal
svet

[This message was edited by sergioveterano on Wed February 11 2004 at 05:41 PM.]


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

hello
i need somme opinions about my 250L planted tank layout, thank's









from Portugal
svet

[This message was edited by sergioveterano on Wed February 11 2004 at 05:41 PM.]


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I like your tank. It has a lot of healthy growth to it.I really do not like that floating plant in the left corner that looks like a c with a circle around it. kidding. Tank looks great.
I would like to see some updates on your tank.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Oh yeah welcome to the forum. Looks like you got a handle on this aquascaping thing.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Beautiful tank, sergio.

Don't forget to enter the AB contest with that tank.









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 31, 2004)

your got a really cool tank there sergioveterano. i love that sand in there
And you got really good plants there

I LOVE BIOTOPE AQUARIUMS


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks for the suport, i have the intention to participate in the AB contest, whith this tank and another one, whith 30L.

Sorry the whrigting.









svet


----------

